# World People Pics



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Really striking pics.....one they could have left out.

Regards, Mike

http://www.yourdailydish.com/galleries/breathtaking-photos-of-the-human-race/


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea they could have left out the two old lesbians as far as I'm concerned. They sure look a lot older than 72. Not sure how much you can believe on that site. There was a link to a set of photos off to the side that is titled something like "stars that were ugly that turned hot when they got older" or something like that. Anyway there was 2 photos of the girl that played Luna Lovegood on Harry Potter and someone commented underneath it that the latest photo they showed of her was actually some Russian pornstar that looked a lot like her. Interesting site none the less.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh, I dunno. The two Lebanese women kind fit right in...the a fair portion of the pictures are showing pictures of signs of disparity in the world and that fits in pretty well among the effects-of-evil in this ole world...and things that make my skin crawl.

73, Mark


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The one of the little boy feeding his mother really touched me....you could just see the love and concern that was written all over his very young face....a expression belying his very tender age.

Regards, Mike


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I definitely agree about the heart wrenching pictures...especially of the boy feeding his mother. I initially saw the love/concern in his eyes but soon my thoughts progressed to wonderings of how her arms were lost.

Assumed (never assume, but my mind wanders and wonders) that it was due to an act of violence of some sort... bomb, sharia law's enforcement, or some other avoidable circumstance. The little boy has never had, and probably never will have a "childhood" in a manner in line with the ones that most children of this country are blessed.

They felt that they appear to live in a place where their world revolves around the basics of having clothes...not ones that fit or are in style, but ANY and eating...not what they feel like having for supper, but enough of ANYTHING to keep them alive until the next time they find food.

I imagined that they live in a place that has only ever known war for generations... THEY fight in the war for their survival, but the outcome only is important to the leaders who are waging the war. The people waging the war have no fear of personal loss of life or limb; they have no concern for the limbs/lives lost; they have all that they want but want more...because they are the ruling class.

Many "soldiers" have little or no input or knowledge of the reason for the fight. They are born to hate the opponents and only know that they are SUPPOSED to hate them.

There is a ton of emotion in most of the pictures.

Glass-half-full people will gravitate to the love; glass-half-empty will gravitate to the missing arms; glasswrongsize wishes the casualties were reserved for those waging the wars and not the people who are trying as hard as they can just-to-live.

Probably not the situation in the picture, but that's where my mind went...

Thanks for sharing the pics

73, Mark


----------

